

Linus Torvalds Doesn’t Understand User Space Storage - vimalg2
http://blog.gluster.com/2011/06/linus-torvalds-doesnt-understand-user-space-storage/

======
nwmcsween
I agree to a point but gluster (glusterfs) stating this makes me cringe.
Glusterfs is bad for small file performance from what I've personally
benchmarked. Userspace multiplexing of resources is a good idea, even better
would be to multiplex raw resources with filesystems as 'libraries' in my
opinion anyways.

